# UK Weed. Smells like Boot Polish, Tastes Like soap.



## Buddy Dankworth (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks not unreasonable. Spongy sugary feel like candy floss (cotton candy). Hop like colour with few orange pistils. Slightly springy though fairly dry and prone to buds falling apart. Smells pretty rank. Boot polish, turpentine top notes, peppermint/Olbas oil/tea tree oil mids and cut grass base notes imho. The taste is quite soapy and I'm not keen on it at all. The high is fairly racey and cerebral. I may warm to to the buzz but I can't seem to to see myself warming to the smell or taste. I just wondered if anyone had any theories about what strain I might be smoking?


----------



## KLITE (Jan 16, 2015)

I dont give a shit what you say the best cuts ive sampled and EVER got hold of were in Britain, You just gotta know people and be willing to lose a few hundred quid every now and then on drinks for people.


----------



## illipswitch (Jan 16, 2015)

if i had to guess id say it is some seriously botched jack. years ago the vietnamese used to run a jack/hashplant strain that smelled and tasted like it had perfume mixed in it. if i had to guess it is definitely related to them trying to take some short cut in boosting yield... that is normally where the problem is from...
hope you dont mind but heres a pic of some greenhouse m-39 just finished curing a month. totally possibly to grow your own in the rain with a greenhouse has forced air (in and out) and is properly heated/humidity controlled. if you can buy seeds and grow gear at a shop you can grow your own... less dealing with commercial product the better, for your sanity, health and finances.
cheers.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Jan 16, 2015)

Id throw it away, its probably loaded with chemicals


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 16, 2015)

The weed I grow, buy and smoke is consistently decent. I'm a Cornishman (southwest England) and in the West Country are some of the finest growers you could find. Some of the clone only strains are the stuff of legend, Devon cream, G-7, Cornish Giants.
I'm vaping some cheese and some deisel at the mo that is out of this world. 
If you're ever in the west country, give me a shout.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

could very well be sprayed weed, qaulity in general unless you know a grower or have good connections in a city is very poor in the UK and expensive.

i have not seen it for a while but sprayed weed was everywhere in the UK not so long ago, basically its been sprayed with chemicals n what not to add weight, dus the weed burn right? sprayed weed does not, your joint will burn one sided the ash will be real black n hard its some nasty stuff.

if you know the right people etc tho there is some very very good uk clone-only strains that are up there with the best strains to be had anywhere.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> could very well be sprayed weed, qaulity in general unless you know a grower or have good connections in a city is very poor in the UK and expensive.
> 
> i have not seen it for a while but sprayed weed was everywhere in the UK not so long ago, basically its been sprayed with chemicals n what not to add weight, dus the weed burn right? sprayed weed does not, your joint will burn one sided the ash will be real black n hard its some nasty stuff.
> 
> if you know the right people etc tho there is some very very good uk clone-only strains that are up there with the best strains to be had anywhere.


I remember those dark times. Glad I was producing thru them. 
I started skinning up with some that had like grit or powdered glass on it once, threw it back at the guy and and said I'd rather not share a spliff of that.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> I remember those dark times. Glad I was producing thru them.
> I started skinning up with some that had like grit or powdered glass on it once, threw it back at the guy and and said I'd rather not share a spliff of that.


fucking darkdays mate it was everywhere, i have good connections in the south east from london to norwich and it was everywhere a few yr ago, but what do we expect when so many people in UK smoked soapbar for so long and didnt gripe about it lol

im in me 30s and i know people older than me who have no knowledge of weed/hash at all yet been smoking it half there lives, all they know is weather it taste nice or gets them stoned lmao if it taste nice they will call it cheese lol no matter what fucking strain it may be lol cheese in the south has just become a byword for decent green.

i personally grow the real exodus cheese cut, have grown and have access also to the origanal pyschosis cut and also the livers/blues all great UK clone-onlys that been around a very long time.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> fucking darkdays mate it was everywhere, i have good connections in the south east from london to norwich and it was everywhere a few yr ago, but what do we expect when so many people in UK smoked soapbar for so long and didnt gripe about it lol
> 
> im in me 30s and i know people older than me who have no knowledge of weed/hash at all yet been smoking it half there lives, all they know is weather it taste nice or gets them stoned lmao if it taste nice they will call it cheese lol no matter what fucking strain it may be lol cheese in the south has just become a byword for decent green.
> 
> i personally grow the real exodus cheese cut, have grown and have access also to the origanal pyschosis cut and also the livers/blues all great UK clone-onlys that been around a very long time.


I'm 36 next wknd man, grew up in the West Country around a lot of old school growers, some legendary clone only stuff down there. When u got real cheese you know though, the taste is unmistakable.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> I'm 36 next wknd man, grew up in the West Country around a lot of old school growers, some legendary clone only stuff down there. When u got real cheese you know though, the taste is unmistakable.


thats so true ishran, ghs version aint a bad smoke at all but it is nothing like the real exodus cheese cut, do you know of the pyschosis? and the livers/blues?

both the pyscho and exo are from the south east and date back to the late 80s, the livers/blues is from up north sheffield it think it origantes from but also from the late 80s.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 17, 2015)

newuserlol said:


> thats so true ishran, ghs version aint a bad smoke at all but it is nothing like the real exodus cheese cut, do you know of the pyschosis? and the livers/blues?
> 
> both the pyscho and exo are from the south east and date back to the late 80s, the livers/blues is from up north sheffield it think it origantes from but also from the late 80s.


Don't know the psychosis or the other ones. Defo had original cheese cut make it South, like u said the taste, form and texture of the nugs. Vape real cheese too and I think that the flavour is ever more present. It's great but I do like citrusy flavours more. There's some awesome Cali orange cuts back home, or used to be. Old school skunk strains are ace. The original blueberry pheno that tastes 100% like blueberry pie is something I've personally not found but have planted many beans trying.


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 17, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> Don't know the psychosis or the other ones. Defo had original cheese cut make it South, like u said the taste, form and texture of the nugs. Vape real cheese too and I think that the flavour is ever more present. It's great but I do like citrusy flavours more. There's some awesome Cali orange cuts back home, or used to be. Old school skunk strains are ace. The original blueberry pheno that tastes 100% like blueberry pie is something I've personally not found but have planted many beans trying.


blueberry lmao tried it meself many times but i truely think the blueberry muffin pheno died out a long time ago, i had a nice cut of blueberry a few year ago nice yielder n good flavour but no blueberry muffin pheno.

old skunk strains are the one pal, both the exo n pyscho originate from skunk1.


----------



## Growan (Jan 17, 2015)

My little tale of Cheese...

I sat at Guy's (of the Exodus Crew) table one Sunday night after an Exodus party with about 15 other post rave casualties. He left the room and came back with a branch of Cheese, not cured but dry enough to smoke. 
My god. Everyone rolled a joint, and for the next half hour or more it went real quiet. Just smiles nods and passing J's. The real Cheese is some serious shit, I've never had the likes since. And when your smoking it in the home of one of the guys behind it after stomping to his tunes for the last 10 hours, it's just that much sweeter. 

Ah, happy days...


----------



## rory420420 (Jan 17, 2015)

I hate cheese..anything with it,related taste wise,smell wise...can't stand it...


----------



## Buddy Dankworth (Jan 18, 2015)

Ishrahnai said:


> The weed I grow, buy and smoke is consistently decent. I'm a Cornishman (southwest England) and in the West Country are some of the finest growers you could find. Some of the clone only strains are the stuff of legend, Devon cream, G-7, Cornish Giants.
> I'm vaping some cheese and some deisel at the mo that is out of this world.
> If you're ever in the west country, give me a shout.


Thanks for all the feedback. So many people to reply to on this thread, but yours stood out and if I'm ever in Cornwall, I will give you a shout. I travel west down the 303 quite regularly, but usually only to Devon for work purposes. Yes, despite being mid forties and being a smoker for 30 years, I'm not that well connected. I do have a small grow op. At the moment, I am planting an auto seed every 4-5 weeks, so I only ever have one plant in flower and it goes so fast once harvested. I need to graduate from CFL to HPS, but I only have a wardrobe available. (floor space approx 90x45cm) I figure a 400W HPS would enable me to do a small SOG. It would be lovely to get my hands on a legendary strain some time.

I've been buying gear off the this person (who I got this off) for years and it's always been reasonable if not outstanding. It smells a lot less unpleasant in small quantities. The smell in an ounce bag was very strong, but with a bit of exposure to air, it mellows out. The soapy taste was more probably more pronounced because I had not smoked weed with that flavour profile for a while and had been smoking some sort of cheese before this came along, but now I've had a few, the taste is quite familiar and not concerning. I think the boot polish smell (when smelt in quantity), is actually the Tea Tree oil smell. How about Neem oil? I've not smelt it, but I know people use it to control spider mite. Does that smell similar to tea tree? If not, maybe the strain just has a similar turpene profile to tea tree or perhaps tea tree has been used for pest control.

I've just found this thread which perhaps solve the mystery.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/tea-tree-marijuana-miracle.651619/

Perhaps it has just been sprayed with a mix of soap and tea tree? I sprayed the soil only of my Auto Silver Bullet with a mixture of cinnamon esseintial oil and soapy water, but it didn't affect the taste of the bud at all. Perhaps whoever grew this sprayed the whole plants although I know when I made that mistake once, I totally fucked up the plant. It didn't kill it, but it never looked right after and I put it out of its misery.

Ah well just a couple of weeks away from smoking Himalaya Blue Diesel and a little while after, hopefully some Auto Northern Light.


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

Buddy Dankworth said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. So many people to reply to on this thread, but yours stood out and if I'm ever in Cornwall, I will give you a shout. I travel west down the 303 quite regularly, but usually only to Devon for work purposes. Yes, despite being mid forties and being a smoker for 30 years, I'm not that well connected. I do have a small grow op. At the moment, I am planting an auto seed every 4-5 weeks, so I only ever have one plant in flower and it goes so fast once harvested. I need to graduate from CFL to HPS, but I only have a wardrobe available. (floor space approx 90x45cm) I figure a 400W HPS would enable me to do a small SOG. It would be lovely to get my hands on a legendary strain some time.
> 
> I've been buying gear off the this person (who I got this off) for years and it's always been reasonable if not outstanding. It smells a lot less unpleasant in small quantities. The smell in an ounce bag was very strong, but with a bit of exposure to air, it mellows out. The soapy taste was more probably more pronounced because I had not smoked weed with that flavour profile for a while and had been smoking some sort of cheese before this came along, but now I've had a few, the taste is quite familiar and not concerning. I think the boot polish smell (when smelt in quantity), is actually the Tea Tree oil smell. How about Neem oil? I've not smelt it, but I know people use it to control spider mite. Does that smell similar to tea tree? If not, maybe the strain just has a similar turpene profile to tea tree or perhaps tea tree has been used for pest control.
> 
> ...


Hello there! I'm actually living in Devon these days man, If you come down the 303 then a bit further. Anyway, if you're in the vacinity PM me and we'll sort something.


----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)

> Don't know the psychosis or the other ones. Defo had original cheese cut make it South, like u said the taste, form and texture of the nugs. Vape real cheese too and I think that the flavour is ever more present. It's great but I do like citrusy flavours more. There's some awesome Cali orange cuts back home, or used to be. Old school skunk strains are ace. The original blueberry pheno that tastes 100% like blueberry pie is something I've personally not found but have planted many beans trying.


Man the most fabled strains in the Uk aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall come from that wee corner of england. If youre a british grower and you dont know anyone down cornyland youre never ever gonna get hold of decent cuts. Its the rich kids that started it back in the late 60s from i heard. A lot of possible infrastructure to hold on to genetics. Shit i think thats partly iwhy i came to spain i was too stressed about saving my mums and dads and ended up having shitty gaffs with just a few mums and dads in.
Man if you know anyone with old school skunk cuts you should hit me up ill pay good money for the right one. Baqck in the late 90s in wales thats all people fucking grew. every now and again youd pass by a house and it just smelled of dead cats with piss and weet wood.
I have not come across a real skunk cut since then. All the the people o know had them had had troubles with smell even with a purging room with o3.
That blueberry pheno youre going on about completely and utterly flooded manchester for about a year. All you could get was fucking blueberry pies all day. Man how i miss that shit. I never actually got a hold of a clone.. fuck me that pheno crossed with the real cheese is some of the strongest tasting smelling and potent things i have ever come across.
For me the real cheese cut is one that smells like absolute minging like leather factory or some shit and its PUNGENT, when i say pungent ium saying 1 ounce in front of you and within half an hour you will get a coatr of lacquer on the back of your throat from how mingingly strong it smells. Shit i remember once bagging up a box of it and i couldnt have much more than 3 or 4 ounces in front of me cause i would actually start crying from the intensity.
I wish to god i was lying and fantasisying but im really not weed like that EXISTS. 3 tokes on a joint and youre obliterated no matter how much you smoke of it. I just wish id been into bho back then, i honestly cannot imagine a concentrate of that shit....


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

KLITE said:


> Man the most fabled strains in the Uk aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall come from that wee corner of england. If youre a british grower and you dont know anyone down cornyland youre never ever gonna get hold of decent cuts. Its the rich kids that started it back in the late 60s from i heard. A lot of possible infrastructure to hold on to genetics. Shit i think thats partly iwhy i came to spain i was too stressed about saving my mums and dads and ended up having shitty gaffs with just a few mums and dads in.
> Man if you know anyone with old school skunk cuts you should hit me up ill pay good money for the right one. Baqck in the late 90s in wales thats all people fucking grew. every now and again youd pass by a house and it just smelled of dead cats with piss and weet wood.
> I have not come across a real skunk cut since then. All the the people o know had them had had troubles with smell even with a purging room with o3.
> That blueberry pheno youre going on about completely and utterly flooded manchester for about a year. All you could get was fucking blueberry pies all day. Man how i miss that shit. I never actually got a hold of a clone.. fuck me that pheno crossed with the real cheese is some of the strongest tasting smelling and potent things i have ever come across.
> ...


Yeah man, that level of pungent aroma and potency coupled with stellar flavour does indeed exist. I've seen with cheese and a Cornish cut called G-7 that I'm trying to find again now. I'm concerned that it may have been lost according to initial enquiries. I refuse to believe that can be so, someone must have kept it going!!!!! I'll let you know on the cut front, not to sell or trade cos that ain't allowed though eh?


----------



## KLITE (Jan 18, 2015)

> Yeah man, that level of pungent aroma and potency coupled with stellar flavour does indeed exist. I've seen with cheese and a Cornish cut called G-7 that I'm trying to find again now. I'm concerned that it may have been lost according to initial enquiries. I refuse to believe that can be so, someone must have kept it going!!!!! I'll let you know on the cut front, not to sell or trade cos that ain't allowed though eh?


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
maaaaaaaaaaaate nbo fucking way
i had an asian lad friend of mine, and you know how most asians are in this scenarios, who every other time wed comment on how strong something is hed start going on about this thing called ''the g bud mate!'' and wed be whatr g13? naaaaaaaaaaaah the g bud mate my cousing from down south can get hold of a couple of boxes once a year and he just keeps it to himself to smoke and sell to fam and other old school dealers. The little shit never even let us have a spliff but he must be that g7 youre going on about, Is it like propper old school pungent shit? cause thats how he described it.
Dont worry about that im a photogropher i just like saving pics of rare cuts, especially british ones. I dont care what people say the best weed in the world comes from britain. even though you can get more in trouble with it in america in terms of infrastructure and curruption their country is much fucking easier to manouver within. And considering how small britain is and how hot! it is to have more than a couple of dozen plants going, for me britain is where the strongest weed in the world is at. If people are gonna pay 20 quid for a tiny amount of weed it better get you completely smashed by half the joint.
I fucking miss the weed scene in britain i really really really do, but then again at the same time i reaaaaaaally do NOT! lol


----------



## Ishrahnai (Jan 18, 2015)

KLITE said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees
> maaaaaaaaaaaate nbo fucking way
> i had an asian lad friend of mine, and you know how most asians are in this scenarios, who every other time wed comment on how strong something is hed start going on about this thing called ''the g bud mate!'' and wed be whatr g13? naaaaaaaaaaaah the g bud mate my cousing from down south can get hold of a couple of boxes once a year and he just keeps it to himself to smoke and sell to fam and other old school dealers. The little shit never even let us have a spliff but he must be that g7 youre going on about, Is it like propper old school pungent shit? cause thats how he described it.
> Dont worry about that im a photogropher i just like saving pics of rare cuts, especially british ones. I dont care what people say the best weed in the world comes from britain. even though you can get more in trouble with it in america in terms of infrastructure and curruption their country is much fucking easier to manouver within. And considering how small britain is and how hot! it is to have more than a couple of dozen plants going, for me britain is where the strongest weed in the world is at. If people are gonna pay 20 quid for a tiny amount of weed it better get you completely smashed by half the joint.
> I fucking miss the weed scene in britain i really really really do, but then again at the same time i reaaaaaaally do NOT! lol


I hear ya brother, it's bound to be the G-7. If you'd been near it you would never forget. The whole different country weed laws thing kills me too, I would love to live somewhere its legal. One day maybe, one day


----------



## newuserlol (Jan 18, 2015)

there deffo is some amazing weed to be had in the UK but as already said unless you know the right people or growers theres a shitload of shite out there too, and way too many smokers with very little knowledge.

theres a big list of UK clone only strains on icmag https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=89459

i have only smoked i think 4-5 out that list tho, n grown only 3 of them.


----------



## MrGreen23 (Sep 8, 2017)

Buddy Dankworth said:


> Looks not unreasonable. Spongy sugary feel like candy floss (cotton candy). Hop like colour with few orange pistils. Slightly springy though fairly dry and prone to buds falling apart. Smells pretty rank. Boot polish, turpentine top notes, peppermint/Olbas oil/tea tree oil mids and cut grass base notes imho. The taste is quite soapy and I'm not keen on it at all. The high is fairly racey and cerebral. I may warm to to the buzz but I can't seem to to see myself warming to the smell or taste. I just wondered if anyone had any theories about what strain I might be smoking?
> 
> View attachment 3331623


Dontbthink it's anything to do with the strain rather the way they have dried it *rush job*


----------



## Puff_Dragon (Oct 15, 2017)

in the mid 90's (in london) i remember some great skunks going around the pubs, universities and festivals (big bud, lemon skunk to name a couple) i think they were all derived from skunk #1. I believe i still have a cutting of one of these 90's skunks (a fruity number *my personel fav flavour profile*). I should maybe use the collidal silver trick to make some seeds and freeze them (for the long term). Always worried about genetic degredation ..although when i have flowered a cutting over the years it still seems good (if grow enviroment etc is correct).
Some of the sativas at that time were great too. Sadly i haven't seen these in ages. Although i have heard a lot of it was apparently durban poison (african) ..oddly my contacts were in the Caribbean community for these sativas (so Jamaica was always referenced as the source  ..i guess its always hard to say (given the obvious secrecy in the grow industry back then)
community for these sativas (so Jamaca was always referenced as the source  .i guess its always hard to say (given the obvious secrecy in the grow industry back then)

Nowadays the London scene is unrecognisable to me. Gone/or at least heavily reduced (in the cities) are the large hippy (or college kid) grows. Replaced by more shadowy gangs and networks (that will go after other growers). I left the scene as that gang culture grew (i bought more back then) the product seriously suffered at that time too (and never recovered from my perspective).
It's nice to hear the good stuff is still growing in Cornwall


----------



## Fubard (Dec 25, 2017)

I was so happy when I moved to Belgium, at the time it was a quick hop over the border where you could get a choice instead of the UK's "pot luck". 

Now you have to go a bit further, basically north of Dordrecht or take the risk of finding "street" or someone off an internet forum (who'll usually want a minimum order of 25g if you want delivery).


----------



## cashcropz60 (Jun 27, 2018)

Buddy Dankworth said:


> Looks not unreasonable. Spongy sugary feel like candy floss (cotton candy). Hop like colour with few orange pistils. Slightly springy though fairly dry and prone to buds falling apart. Smells pretty rank. Boot polish, turpentine top notes, peppermint/Olbas oil/tea tree oil mids and cut grass base notes imho. The taste is quite soapy and I'm not keen on it at all. The high is fairly racey and cerebral. I may warm to to the buzz but I can't seem to to see myself warming to the smell or taste. I just wondered if anyone had any theories about what strain I might be smoking?
> 
> View attachment 3331623


looks like and fit the description of big bud


----------

